# Where Do Bettas Poop From? o.o



## danifacetastic

I've occasionally seen what looks like poop hanging off my betta but the location doesn't make sense. Will it fall off? Where on the betta do they poop from?


----------



## Rain Drop

The "betta butt" is located in between their ventral fins which is just before their bottom fin. Yes it will fall off if he's in regular health.


----------



## danifacetastic

They must do all this during the day because I'm usually never home and now I'm noticing it since I've been snowed in all weekend.


----------



## Rain Drop

lol!
Yeah, I almost never see my bettas poop either =P


----------



## danifacetastic

They do a lot of weird stuff during the day that they don't do when I'm usually home...like lie underneath plants and wriggle around


----------



## Rain Drop

It'd be fun to set up a video camera on them for 24hr and then speed up the video to watch it =P


----------



## danifacetastic

Yeah hahaha.


----------



## scootshoot

Rain Drop said:


> lol!
> Yeah, I almost never see my bettas poop either =P


Indeed. I have never seen my betta poop in close to 6 months I have owned him. I think he embarrassed to go poop when I am nearby and only does it in private.


----------



## celine18

danifacetastic said:


> They must do all this during the day because I'm usually never home and now I'm noticing it since I've been snowed in all weekend.


liar, it didn't snow that much!!! lol i couldn't figure out where it was for a while either. it's so close up to his mouth, its kinda weird to imagine all those body parts squeesed into that tiny amount of space...

i'd also love setting up a camera to watch my guys every movement! i'd be such a fish stalker, always watching him sectetly from my room, and whenever he'd start biting his tail i'd have to run in there and yell at him!! XP


----------



## dramaqueen

What an interesting topic of conversation. lol


----------



## danifacetastic

celine18 said:


> liar, it didn't snow that much!!! lol i couldn't figure out where it was for a while either. it's so close up to his mouth, its kinda weird to imagine all those body parts squeesed into that tiny amount of space...
> 
> i'd also love setting up a camera to watch my guys every movement! i'd be such a fish stalker, always watching him sectetly from my room, and whenever he'd start biting his tail i'd have to run in there and yell at him!! XP



Def not lying. Almost no one around here has left home unless they've needed to. It started pouring snow on Friday night and is still pouring snow. It has NOT stopped. We have at least 8 inches and it's still snowing. School's closed tomorrow. And the roads are terrrrrible.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

dramaqueen said:


> What an interesting topic of conversation. lol


Bwhaha this made me LOL because I was thinking the SAME thing.

But I was also thinking.. I have never seen Ickis poo either. :-?
But I know he does!


----------



## TaylorW

I've seen Victor poo several times, he certainly isn't shy about it! He even poos all in his temporary bowl during every water change  He hates water changes! 

For some reason, he also like to poo while he's eating dinner, I guess he likes to take it in one end an put it out the other at the same time! XD

It comes out right behind the ventral fins, and it looks like a big chunky light brown string, then it drops off... I have a bear bottom tank, and it's shocking how much poo builds up after a few days!


----------



## Colibri

I've seen almost all my fish poop. They're definitely not shy about it. I noticed something really funny about one of my boys. If he hasn't pooped, all I have to do is show him his reflection and then, suddenly, he'll do it! Just like that! While he's flaring and showing himself he'll start to poop! I guess he thinks the opponent will find it disgusting and will go away, hahaha!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Colibri said:


> I've seen almost all my fish poop. They're definitely not shy about it. I noticed something really funny about one of my boys. If he hasn't pooped, all I have to do is show him his reflection and then, suddenly, he'll do it! Just like that! While he's flaring and showing himself he'll start to poop! I guess he thinks the opponent will find it disgusting and will go away, hahaha!


LOL! Or he scares the poo out of himself!


----------



## bloo97

I've seen my fish poo, and in human anatomy that would be their "chest" area.


----------



## Sweeda88

I don't think I've EVER seen my Betta poop. He has too much of a "privacy tail". xD


----------



## celine18

danifacetastic said:


> Def not lying. Almost no one around here has left home unless they've needed to. It started pouring snow on Friday night and is still pouring snow. It has NOT stopped. We have at least 8 inches and it's still snowing. School's closed tomorrow. And the roads are terrrrrible.


eewww we only got 2 inches here in raleigh, lol.

at least you have a super excuse to play betta stalker! :-D


----------



## danifacetastic

celine18 said:


> eewww we only got 2 inches here in raleigh, lol.
> 
> at least you have a super excuse to play betta stalker! :-D


Yup. It STILL hasn't stopped snowing...I kid you not. We had a snow day today and we're having one tomorrow too.


----------



## celine18

sooooo jealous of you!!!!! X(


----------



## Maryrox247

Do bettas pee???


----------



## Rain Drop

I think any moisture they get is mixed in with their poo....like with birds.


----------



## tsoto80

I was gonna make a post about my betta not pooing untill I came across this thread! lol I have not seen him poo since I got him and was worried he was backed up. He finnally started eating tho. He only like the red betta pellets and blood worms


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow this is the weirdest topic yet, but the only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------



## BlueHaven

lol. Betta Butt. xD


----------



## Lion Mom

THREE pages about betta poo??? THREE - REALLY???? LOL!!!!!


----------



## danifacetastic

Lion Mom said:


> THREE pages about betta poo??? THREE - REALLY???? LOL!!!!!



Apparantly so


----------



## CodeRed

Only one page for me ^_^ (I have like... 40 posts a page or something?)

But I've only seen my girl bettas go. I'm pretty sure my males' huge fins hide them otherwise... it doesn't explain my PKs, though.

Must be magic.


----------



## bettalover2033

but everyones getting off topic. also im pretty sure that this question was already answered. right?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Lion Mom said:


> THREE pages about betta poo??? THREE - REALLY???? LOL!!!!!


Bwhaha.. but we are all interested!


----------



## fleetfish

Do they break wind (water?)?


----------



## TaylorW

Colibri said:


> I've seen almost all my fish poop. They're definitely not shy about it. I noticed something really funny about one of my boys. If he hasn't pooped, all I have to do is show him his reflection and then, suddenly, he'll do it! Just like that! While he's flaring and showing himself he'll start to poop! I guess he thinks the opponent will find it disgusting and will go away, hahaha!


Omg, my fish did this the other day too! I accidentally fed him to much, so I pulled out a mirror thinking the exercise would keep him from getting bloated/constipated. And lo and behold, he IMMEDIATELY started pooing! Hehe, this is a great trick to prevent your betta's bowels from getting clogged up!


----------



## DormDrax

Thats strange, Drax never has a second cup of coffee at home! 

... Sorry was trying to make that a poop joke, couldn't, but wanted to show what I was thinking about while reading this...

Drax must poo alittle, alot, never see him do it, but the evidence is there that he must poop as soon as I turn my back on him haha.


----------



## crezelda

bettas peeing? i thought thier gills act as very odd kidneys that expel all the "pee" stuff. Thats why you never go pee in the amazon river, cause theres this tiny little fish that likes to zone in on urea and attack the source ( blood rich gills)
and yay for off topic!
vancouver canada gets no snow, it makes me sad.


----------



## Baby Pearl

I once scared the poop out of my fish before. Another time I had walked in on him pooing and we both got really embarrassed. I ran out of the room so fast!


----------



## Gracie8890

danifacetastic said:


> Yup. It STILL hasn't stopped snowing...I kid you not. We had a snow day today and we're having one tomorrow too.


So jealous! I live in texas and its 80 degrees out! On topic ive never seen blitz or crush poo either...


----------

